# Odd clicking noise under hood



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

You know that black plastic can looking thin on the bracket right next to the intake? 








Well, when my car idles it clicks and when my engine high-idles, it clicks twice as fast. Its rather annoying. 
Firstly, what it the purpose of that black canister? It has a large-ish rubber hose going somewhere. Whats it for?
Secondly...why does it click? It seems related somehow to the intake system. But I cannot figure out why its clicking...
Thirdly...do I need the thing, or can I rip it out?
Anyone?


[Modified by tdogg74, 7:52 AM 1-15-2003]


----------



## greenskeeper (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (tdogg74)*

I belive that is your charcoal canister, and it's used for emissions (so you need it). I don't know why it would be clicking though.


----------



## Joefosho315 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (greenskeeper)*

I don't think that's the charcoal canister, unless there are two of them in our engines. My charcoal canister was located in a crevice located near the bottom of the airbox. I get that clicking noise too, and I can't seem to find where it's coming from.


----------



## MiKeiV (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (Joefosho315)*

Is that like a tick that sounds like it comes from the dashboard and you can only hear it inside the car???
Cause I have that too if it is


----------



## Scubastevie00 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (MiKeiV)*

The clicking is almost indefinitly your lifters... Uhhh I can't see your picture so I can't tell you bout the other thing...


----------



## vwman099 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (tdogg74)*

Probably lifters








Join the club!


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (vwman099)*

I have the same problem in my 2000 jetta 
If its the filter, then how do you reslove the problem just change the filters out and which filters would need to be changed inorder to not have the sound again.


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (RADsoc014)*

Does the sound go away after a minute or so? Does it vary with engine speed? Could be your lifters (mine are doing it) Easy way to tell is to take a long screwdriver (or an automotive stethoscope) and isten. Stick your ear on one end of the screwdriver and place the other where you suspect the noise to be coming from. If you can hear it really well, then voila! you found it. If not, keep listening. To tell if its your lifters, put the screwdriver on you valve cover. You should be able to hear it/them knocking. FYI, mine shut-up after about a minute. I'm saving money for a 16v conversion of some type, so I'll just live with it unless it gets worse.
BTW, I believe that is your charcoal canister. I've heard that VW moved them depending on the year (OBD spec) of the car.


[Modified by Clean97GTi, 2:46 AM 1-15-2003]


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (Clean97GTi)*

*UPDATE*
I looked under the hood when I got home from work last night. Its not the cannister that is making the noise, its the EVAP REGULATOR. Gotta find out about this part. It makes the clicking noise when I drive now too. Very annoying!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (tdogg74)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*UPDATE*
I looked under the hood when I got home from work last night. Its not the cannister that is making the noise, its the EVAP REGULATOR. Gotta find out about this part. It makes the clicking noise when I drive now too. Very annoying![HR][/HR]​If that's the solenoid for the evap system, it'll click when it cycles on and off. It'll have two hose connections, one runs to the charcoal can, one to the intake manny, and one electrical connection.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (need_a_VR6)*

So, why then does it click continuously? I didnt do this until recently. Its either supposed to be open or closed. So by it clicking, it would seem that is opening and closing repeatedly. I guess the question now is, why?quote:[HR][/HR]*UPDATE*
I looked under the hood when I got home from work last night. Its not the cannister that is making the noise, its the EVAP REGULATOR. Gotta find out about this part. It makes the clicking noise when I drive now too. Very annoying!
If that's the solenoid for the evap system, it'll click when it cycles on and off. It'll have two hose connections, one runs to the charcoal can, one to the intake manny, and one electrical connection. [HR][/HR]​


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (tdogg74)*

If it is the Evap Solenoid, (and I can't confirm that because mine sure doesn't look like that, but I've never seen a newer one), it's controlled by the ECU to deliver fuel vapor to the intake manifold at different times. It will be pulsed so that the right amount of vapor is introduced as not to hurt emissions at low revs or at idle. It will click as it's cycled, as will all things that are controlled with coils.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (need_a_VR6)*

the clicking you are reffering to is totally normal, and most deffinatley IS NOT your lifters or some other part of the motor.
It is just as you discovered, the evap solenoid. It is totally normal as well. It is purging the gasses from the charcoal canister to the motor to be burned. That is the clicking.


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (speed51133!)*

EGR Valve, Exhaust gas recirc valve.
The noise you hear is the solinoid opening and closing the valve.
Live with it, we all do


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (magman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]EGR Valve, Exhaust gas recirc valve.
The noise you hear is the solinoid opening and closing the valve.
Live with it, we all do







[HR][/HR]​I'm pretty sure OBD2 ABA's did not have EGR. If it did, I doubt the control solenoid is that big, the VR6 one is teeny compared to that.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (need_a_VR6)*

i had the click, i have that motor, and i did NOT have an egr.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (magman)*

-Aren't there extra emissions "bits" on the NorthEast versions of the VW's? -I know that if you live in the NE, you get charged for the extra emissions stuff, EGR and Air pump, I think.-I don't have it on mine (FL... gotta love the crap we shove into the air then let the sea breezes suck it away!!!) but I'm told by all who've heard it that it's like a quiet Diesel-type noise...
-Hey, just a thought


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (tdogg74)*

The black "thing" is an air filter for the air pump.


----------



## BlckBadged_SwissChee (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Odd clicking noise under hood (groesche)*

I have the same clicking noise, I have been told it is lifters but it isn't that bad and I don't really need to worry about it. 
I dunno............I don't know that much about my car


----------

